# Mock Draft



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought I would stimulate some discussion and take a stab at the lottery:

*1. T'Wolves: Karl-Anthony Towns, C/PF, Kentucky*

I don't think this is as close as some people think. Towns is a great compliment to Wiggins and Rubio longer term, and has the highest ceiling in the draft. Gotta go for it if you're Minny.

*2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor, PF/C, Duke*

The consensus top 2 will go as expected. Okafor is somebody that Kobe can pass the torch too, and while his defense has been noted to be suspect, his offensive capability will add another dimension to the Lakers lineup. Other alternative is Lakers take him and deal him elsewhere, but i'd say they'll take Okafor and call it a night.

*3. Philadelphia - D'Angelo Russell, SG/PG, Ohio State*

Gets a bit trickier from here. I think they go with Russell given his outside shooting and passing ability, as well as his size as a potential PG. Other option is Emmanuel Mudiay who is a rawer prospect with big time potential. I think Philly goes with the more polished player to team with Noel and Embiid.

*4. Knicks - Emmanuel Mudiay, PG, China*

Big, physical PG with a suspect jumper - but huge potential. Will be a fan favourite in New York, if he stays there. Has been talk they could deal this pick elsewhere, but they will take the guy with the highest trade value anyway and that's Mudiay.

*5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis, PF/C, Latvia*

Sweet shooting and athletic big man who would be an interesting pair next to Vucevic, Payton, Oladipo and Gordon.

*6. Kings - Willie Cauley-Stein, PF/C, Kentucky*

Allows the Kings to go big - and WCS has a reputation as a superior defender, which would help alleviate some of the issue the Kings have with Cousins at the 5. Would be a solid pick for them here.

*7. Nuggets - Justise Winslow, SF/SG, Duke*

Don't think Winslow goes any lower than here. Measured a little shorter than anticipated which may make him slide a little, but the Nuggets will happily pick him up here.

*8. Pistons - Stanley Johnson, SF, Arizona*

Something about this guy screams motor city to me. Good size for a 3 man, and still young. Other option could be to go for a shooting big like Kaminsky or Turner.

*9. Charlotte - Mario Hezonja, SG/SF, Spain*

Has good size and athleticism for a 2/3 and would give the Hornets the outside shooting that they desperately lack.

*10. Miami - Kelly Oubre, SG/SF, Kansas*

Miami likes multi-dimensional talents, and despite Oubre having a less than stellar freshman season at Kansas, they'll back themselves in to develop him into a contributor.

*11. Pacers - Bobby Portis, PF, Arkansas*

David West isn't getting any younger, and Portis looks ready to contribute now. Has a decent jump shot and versatile offensive game.

*12. Jazz - Frank Kaminsky, PF, Winsconsin*

Beasted in college, and could go anywhere between 8-12 IMO. Kaminsky would be in a great 3 man PF/C rotation with Gobert and Favors and would provide that spacing needed in todays NBA.

*13. Suns - Myles Turner, C/PF, Texas*

Has big potential, and I think PHX really missed Channing Frye's ability to space the floor last season. Turner offers that 3 point shot and good defensive game.

*14. OKC - Sam Dekker, SF, Wisconsin*

KD insurance, Dekker has a versatile offensive game and had a big tourney. Would fit a need off their bench.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good list. 

Mudiay screams Knicks to me. Second coming of the Starchild.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Good list.
> 
> Mudiay screams Knicks to me. Second coming of the Starchild.


How wonderful would it be for the Knicks to get a true superstar who is also legit insane? No idea if Mudiay is a clown or not. What do reports say?

I'm alright with Stanley Johnson but I feel like I'm talking myself into that as a Pistons fan. I don't think I'd be unhappy with that. Add more length to that team and you've got a defensive buzzsaw potentially. Drummond is a monstrous center with length and Johnson is potentially a monstrous wing with length. If he can knock down the NBA three he'll be a perfect fit for Van Gundy. He has to shoot though, otherwise their offense is gonna just be more clogged.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

R-Star, as a Pacers fan how would you feel taking Portis at 11?

Mudiay must be a little insane to go the China route over college. Either that or he's a genius, getting paid that paper to play a dozen games.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade County said:


> R-Star, as a Pacers fan how would you feel taking Portis at 11?
> 
> Mudiay must be a little insane to go the China route over college. Either that or he's a genius, getting paid that paper to play a dozen games.


He had issues with his amateur status prior to going to SMU, and probably wouldn't have remained eligible. He made the right move going overseas.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> How wonderful would it be for the Knicks to get a true superstar who is also legit insane? No idea if Mudiay is a clown or not. What do reports say?
> 
> I'm alright with Stanley Johnson but I feel like I'm talking myself into that as a Pistons fan. I don't think I'd be unhappy with that. Add more length to that team and you've got a defensive buzzsaw potentially. Drummond is a monstrous center with length and Johnson is potentially a monstrous wing with length. If he can knock down the NBA three he'll be a perfect fit for Van Gundy. He has to shoot though, otherwise their offense is gonna just be more clogged.


I haven't read anything that suggests Mudiay is a clown at this point. He handled being overseas fairly well and it looks like he has his head on straight. SMU wasn't going to work out, as the school he attended (Prime Prep) is one of the shadiest prep centers in the country, and there was definitely some $$$ being dished out for his services for the year he would have been a Mustang. I still have no idea how good of a player he is at this juncture, but I don't think he's anywhere near a nutcase. 

Also wouldn't mind Stanley Johnson on the Pistons. He shot at a fairly good clip as a freshman at UA, and I think he's going to be a damn good defender in the NBA. He still has a ways to go offensively, but I think in 2-3 years he's going to be very well rounded. He's one of the safer picks in this draft, and I would love to see him in Detroit. I also wouldn't mind obtaining a stretch four, but I think we would be reaching taking Kaminsky/Turner/Portis over Johnson at 8, if Stanley is available.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If this holds up, Devin Booker would probably make the most sense for Atlanta @ 15 even though I have my doubts they would draft a freshman.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Booker had a decent stretch during the early part of SEC play, but he was pretty inconsistent. I wish he would have stayed another year or two. Atlanta would be a good landing spot for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Correct guys, Devin Booker was next off my board at pick 15 to ATL as Korvers heir apparent in a few years.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

ChrisWoj said:


> I'm alright with Stanley Johnson but I feel like I'm talking myself into that as a Pistons fan. I don't think I'd be unhappy with that. Add more length to that team and you've got a defensive buzzsaw potentially. Drummond is a monstrous center with length and Johnson is potentially a monstrous wing with length. If he can knock down the NBA three he'll be a perfect fit for Van Gundy. He has to shoot though, otherwise their offense is gonna just be more clogged.


If you want encouragement head on over to Pierce's b-ref page and look at his freshman year KU line and compare it to Johnson's AU line.



bball2223 said:


> Booker had a decent stretch during the early part of SEC play, but he was pretty inconsistent. I wish he would have stayed another year or two. Atlanta would be a good landing spot for him.


Yeah, I think that the Hawks short list looks something like Dekker/Booker as a wing with something like Portis/Lyles as someone to add to the 4/5 rotation.

As for the overall mock, I don't see Myles Turner getting past both Miami and Indiana. The Pacers have been openly encouraging Hibbert to test the free agent waters and if he refuses I see a trade in his immediate future. Turner fits what Bird has been talking about in terms of where the game's going. As for Miami, while I'm sure they love what Whiteside did, given his issues and Bosh's health, I think they'd jump at the opportunity to add Turner for security.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> I haven't read anything that suggests Mudiay is a clown at this point. He handled being overseas fairly well and it looks like he has his head on straight. SMU wasn't going to work out, as the school he attended (Prime Prep) is one of the shadiest prep centers in the country, and there was definitely some $$$ being dished out for his services for the year he would have been a Mustang. I still have no idea how good of a player he is at this juncture, but I don't think he's anywhere near a nutcase.


Word. I always hesitate a little when looking at these "alternative path" guys. Whether it is someone that went CC before NCAA, went international, left high school early and got a GED, etc.... Not saying its a lock that these guys bust, but they do tend to flame out due to personality issues at a higher rate than those that take the traditional pathways. It isn't a lock to result from some head-case type of issue, but there's always that chance.

Could always be an observational bias, though. I see what I want to see.



> Also wouldn't mind Stanley Johnson on the Pistons. He shot at a fairly good clip as a freshman at UA, and I think he's going to be a damn good defender in the NBA. He still has a ways to go offensively, but I think in 2-3 years he's going to be very well rounded. He's one of the safer picks in this draft, and I would love to see him in Detroit. I also wouldn't mind obtaining a stretch four, but I think we would be reaching taking Kaminsky/Turner/Portis over Johnson at 8, if Stanley is available.


I think I'd be okay with them reaching for Turner, but neither of the others. He's got that same vibe that Drummond had after his freshman year. Preseason people thought he could sneak up on the All-American lists, and then underperformed. I've heard great things about his work ethic and his head, which leads me to believe that with his measurables he'll be a very good starting player.

I'm always a little bit lost when we get to draft season because the only thing I focus on with college ball is straight performance because the only NCAA ball I care to watch is the tournament - and only because I'm throwing some cash down on the brackets. 

(though maybe I should just scratch the whole paying attention thing and pick Duke every year - they've won me some hundos each of their tournament wins this decade)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I really feel Miami goes for a wing, not a big. I could be wrong though. Pacers could take Turner, you're right.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> R-Star, as a Pacers fan how would you feel taking Portis at 11?
> 
> Mudiay must be a little insane to go the China route over college. Either that or he's a genius, getting paid that paper to play a dozen games.


I actually don't mind the idea of Portis. I'm terrified that we'll go with Kaminsky or to a lesser extent Payne. There's a lot of decent potential bigs in the draft. Portis isn't my ideal guy, but I'd be happy with the pick as long as some other big name hasn't slipped and are still on the board.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> I really feel Miami goes for a wing, not a big. I could be wrong though. Pacers could take Turner, you're right.


Turner would make me a very happy man.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

ChrisWoj said:


> Word. I always hesitate a little when looking at these "alternative path" guys. Whether it is someone that went CC before NCAA, went international, left high school early and got a GED, etc.... Not saying its a lock that these guys bust, but they do tend to flame out due to personality issues at a higher rate than those that take the traditional pathways. It isn't a lock to result from some head-case type of issue, but there's always that chance.
> 
> Could always be an observational bias, though. I see what I want to see.
> 
> ...


Shifting gear a bit, I've been wondering if Detroit could maybe be talked into a package of shooters to put around Drummond and Reggie Jackson - something like Avery Bradley, Kelly Olynyk, and the best remaining swingman at #16 (ideally one of Oubre/Dekker/Booker) for the 8th pick, with Boston taking Brandon Jennings' contract back as well. Thoughts?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's a lot to give up for pick 8. Depends how hot for WCS Danny Ainge is. 

Portis was my 'reach' pick. He's ranked just outside lotto but I felt his skillset and team need fitted Indy well, and I could see him being taken earlier than some expect.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Bogg said:


> Shifting gear a bit, I've been wondering if Detroit could maybe be talked into a package of shooters to put around Drummond and Reggie Jackson - something like Avery Bradley, Kelly Olynyk, and the best remaining swingman at #16 (ideally one of Oubre/Dekker/Booker) for the 8th pick, with Boston taking Brandon Jennings' contract back as well. Thoughts?


I'd really really like that. I think Boston is getting hosed on that one. I think Boston improves long term with it, for sure, if they get the right guy out of that Pistons pick. But they could pull it off for less. Swapping the 8th and the 16th? Detroit gets a nice package there... How does the money look? Jennings isn't getting paid a metric ton, but its a chunk.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think you can get a better fit than WCS on the Kings, purely from a basketball perspective. In that sense, I love the pick. But I worry about putting him into that locker room. He's the kind of guy who I think can be a great teammate if he's surrounded by good guys who can channel his energy in a positive way, but with the wrong group of guys he could blow up and go the other way.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wade County said:


> That's a lot to give up for pick 8. Depends how hot for WCS Danny Ainge is.
> 
> Portis was my 'reach' pick. He's ranked just outside lotto but I felt his skillset and team need fitted Indy well, and I could see him being taken earlier than some expect.





ChrisWoj said:


> I'd really really like that. I think Boston is getting hosed on that one. I think Boston improves long term with it, for sure, if they get the right guy out of that Pistons pick. But they could pull it off for less. Swapping the 8th and the 16th? Detroit gets a nice package there... How does the money look? Jennings isn't getting paid a metric ton, but its a chunk.


I mean, I'm not Danny Ainge, and it obviously hinges on him _really_ liking someone available at 8 because Avery by himself probably gets you pick 11 or 12. That being said, any package to trade up probably has to be something like Avery, one of Boston's two first-rounders (16 or 28), and one of their young guys on rookie deals (Sullinger, Olynyk, or Zeller). If WCS is there, or one of Mudiay/Winslow/Johnson and Ainge is convinced he's going to be a star, I think I could live with some sort of package like that. Hell, maybe they could make something work with the Knicks for #4 if they included both firsts and took back Calderon.

For what it's worth, Jennings is an $8.3 million expiring next year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Shifting gear a bit, I've been wondering if Detroit could maybe be talked into a package of shooters to put around Drummond and Reggie Jackson - something like Avery Bradley, Kelly Olynyk, and the best remaining swingman at #16 (ideally one of Oubre/Dekker/Booker) for the 8th pick, with Boston taking Brandon Jennings' contract back as well. Thoughts?


I think Jennings worked his way into being a semi valuable player after his performance this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

True, but he's coming off a catastrophic injury. That's gonna take some coming back from.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> True, but he's coming off a catastrophic injury. That's gonna take some coming back from.


Fair point.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wade County said:


> True, but he's coming off a catastrophic injury. That's gonna take some coming back from.


That's what I'm thinking. Since the Pistons seem fully intent on signing Jackson long-term, Jennings is headed into something of a lame-duck year playing off the ball as he comes back from an injury. Just seems ripe to turn into a malcontent. Detroit's welcome to keep him, if they'd like, but it seems wise to move him along before he becomes a problem, not after. Plus, I mean, I'm interested to see what the guy who turned Jordan Crawford into a useful point guard can do with Jennings, even if he is coming off a torn Achilles (that's what it was, right?).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I really feel Miami goes for a wing, not a big. I could be wrong though. Pacers could take Turner, you're right.


I would agree that in a vacuum they go wing. But Myles Turner would be a lot better than the wings still on the board by then.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definitely an option. Lots of influx moves, hoping there's some draft day trades to shake it up too


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Bogg said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Since the Pistons seem fully intent on signing Jackson long-term, Jennings is headed into something of a lame-duck year playing off the ball as he comes back from an injury. Just seems ripe to turn into a malcontent. Detroit's welcome to keep him, if they'd like, but it seems wise to move him along before he becomes a problem, not after. Plus, I mean, I'm interested to see what the guy who turned Jordan Crawford into a useful point guard can do with Jennings, even if he is coming off a torn Achilles (that's what it was, right?).


For what its worth - he's said all of the right things about playing off of the bench so far. He's sounded pretty okay publicly with being the first guard off of the pine. Whether that's really true or not.... who knows. And yes, it was an achilles tear.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pat Connaughton is probably going in the first round. The Celtics promised him #33 if he would shut down workouts, but apparently the Spurs are interested, so he might not even be there at #28 .


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Pat Connaughton is probably going in the first round.


Thought about this recently if Miles Plumlee can go in the 1st Connaughton probably can as well but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ender said:


> Thought about this recently if Miles Plumlee can go in the 1st Connaughton probably can as well but I wouldn't bet on it.


I think anyone drafting late in the first would be happy to get a decent bench big like Plumlee.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Until recently I thought Connaughton would end up playing baseball. I'm still not convinced that wouldn't be his best decision long term.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ender said:


> Thought about this recently if Miles Plumlee can go in the 1st Connaughton probably can as well but I wouldn't bet on it.


He's local to this area, and on another board where I post one of the members is a friend of his old high school coach. So I know that Boston gave him a promise at 33. But teams in the 20s are now starting to work him out and his agents are being aggressive about putting him up against the best guys working out.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

1. Anthony-towns
Too good. Athletic strong and can spread the floor take him.....
2. Porzingis
Athletic and can spread the floor. Needs to develop but looks like a future NBA star.
3. Russell
Chosen over Okafor partly due to necessity. But the best guard in the draft. Strong smart player. 
4. Okafor
Can't believe how lucky the Knicks are to get him here. Best player for the triangle offence out there.
5. Winslow
Cauley might be the other choice but expecting to take the younger Winslow here. Athletic and good defender great next to Oladipo and Payton.
6. Mudiay
Cousins wants Willie but the owner coach etc want to run and gun. So don't see them getting two legitimate bigs that slow them down.
7. Cauley-Stein
Denver needs a centre who can run and gun. That's what they've always wanted. A McGee with a brain they get that here.
8. Hezonja
Pistons will love Mario. Shooter who can spread the floor. Play both wing positions and is athletic.
9. Johnson
Another good solid wing. I think they need someone who can defend the SF position. With Henderson and MKG gives them the Wing rotation. Hawes and Vonleh at PF can hopefully provide spacing. But this is an issue no doubt. Booker for spacing is a strong possibility.
10. Booker
Backs up Wade. Gives them options a wing who can defend both positions like Ocher is a possibility.
11. Turner
Want to run and gun? Take Turner. Spacing and rim protection you can't go wrong. 
Hopefully.
12. Kaminsky. 
If Burke goes iI could see them taking Payne. But the rotation is set just need another back up big. 
13. Payne. 
Knight too expensive? Take Payne trade Knight. Dekker Oubre other possibles.
14. Oubre
Plays behind Durant and Robertson. Just a good floor spacer with length. Will be hoping Payne is available. Otherwise Grant or Jones are other possibilities


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone think Embiids recent injury scare may change the 6ers draft plans?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Anyone think Embiids recent injury scare may change the 6ers draft plans?


In a weird way. On another board a hooked in poster mentioned that the Sixers want to replace Noel with Porzingas. Boston is one of the teams they're talking to about a trade. I suspect that the Sixers want #4 out of the Knicks so that they don't have to choose between Russell & Porzingas, so I wouldn't be shocked to see a three team deal with a few #1s headed to New York for #4 and Noel moving to a team in the back half of the lottery for part of the package.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Anyone think Embiids recent injury scare may change the 6ers draft plans?


I don't know, I think Philly is/was always just going to take the guys with the highest upside and hope some of them pan out, regardless of position. Embiid's situation certainly doesn't help them any, but if Okafor was there at 3 and they thought he was the best player on the board I suspect they were going to take him regardless of how Embiid was healing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Alright, my final mock pre-draft day. Im taking this from a "who will they end up with" angle - as I think there will be a few deals made.

1. Minnesota: Karl-Anthony Towns (PF/C, Kentucky)

A no brainer. Franchise big to pair with their franchise wing in Wiggins. If Rubio ever learns to shoot, this could be a real triple threat.

2. LA Lakers: Jahlil Okafor (PF/C, Duke)

Will flirt with the idea of Russell, but 99% of the time you go with the big over the small. Gives LA a real interior presence on offense.

3. Philadelphia: D'Angelo Russell (PG/SG, Ohio State)

Think Philly goes with the BPA, being Russell. Dominated last season in college and they'll hand the keys to their offense over to him. Good pairing with Noel and (maybe) Embiid.

4. New York: Justise Winslow (SF, Duke)

2nd Dookie in the top 5. I think the Knicks are going to look for a big man in FA, and play Carmelo at the 4 spot a lot next season. Winslow can guard 3 positions, and has a winning pedigree that I think will appeal to PJax and Co.

5. Orlando: Kristaps Porzingis (PF, Sevilla via Latvia)

Orlando is one of the swing picks in this draft. Could go a lot of ways, but think they'll take the player with the highest ceiling in Porzingis. Vucevic needs to improve a bit defensively, but Porzi will stretch the floor for the Magic - something they desperately need.

6. Sacramento - Mario Hezonja (SG/SF, Barcelona via Croatia)

Divac is obviously very familiar with the balkan regions, and by all reports has had a close eye on Mario. Feels like the Kings always pick guards, but Hezonja is tall enough to play the 3. 

7. Denver: Emmanuel Mudiay (PG/SG, Guandong)

Big PG who has been highly touted. Denver gets the heir apparent to Ty Lawsons point guard spot, who doesnt appear long for this roster. Mudiay is explosive and should be able to defend right away, but needs work on his shot and turnovers.

8. Detroit: Stanley Johnson (SG/SF, Arizona)

Johnson is built like a brick shithouse, and is still young at 19. Was also a highly touted prep prospect who had a solid year at Arizona. Pistons need help at the 3 and think he makes the most sense here.

9. Charlotte: Devin Booker (SG, Kentucky)

Seems like the worst kept secret. Booker has had a long rumoured promise here and it would make sense, Charlotte desperately needs floor spacing and Booker provides that. Is also the youngest player in the draft, so should be some upside there.

10. Miami: Willie Cauley-Stein, (PF/C, Kentucky)

Some rumours about a foot problem have WCS sliding a little. With Bosh's uncertain health, Whiteside on the last year of his deal and not much depth to speak of - WCS makes sense here.

11. Indiana: Myles Turner (C/PF, Texas)

High upside pick. Pacers want to play faster and Turner will provide them with additional floor spacing from the 5 spot.

12. Jazz: Kelly Oubre (SF/SG, Kansas)

Up and down year at Kansas, but Oubre fits a position of need for the Jazz at the 2/3 spot. Has the tools to become a dangerous player if he can figure it all out.

13. Suns: Frank Kaminsky (PF/C, Wisconsin)

I think the Suns really missed Channing Frye last season. Kaminsky can provide the floor spacing and rebounding that they dont currently have on the roster, and should get solid burn right away.

14. OKC: Cameron Payne (PG, Murray State)

Another long rumoured promise. Payne would help backup Westbrook and also allow Rusty to slide to the 2 in alternative lineups. Has deep range.

15. Atlanta: Trey Lyles (PF/SF, Kentucky)

Atlanta have a few pieces up in the air with FA's in Millsap an Carroll. Lyles can play both positions but is probably better suited to the 4 spot.

16. Boston: Sam Dekker (SF, Wisconsin)

Feel like Boston is a little thin at the 3 spot, and could use a guy like Dekker. 

17. Bucks: RJ Hunter (SG, Georgia State)

Middelton is a FA. Bucks could also use with additional floor spacing.

18. Houston: Jerian Grant (PG, Notre Dame)

Had a big year in his final collegiate season. PG is the Rockets biggest position of need.

19. Wizards: Bobby Portis (PF, Arkansas)

With Seraphin moving on, Portis can come in and mop up those minutes. Also should eventually replace Nene at the 4.

20. Toronto: Tyus Jones (PG, Duke)

Final Four MVP, Toronto would like to take him for Lou Will insurance.

21. Mavericks: Kevon Looney (PF/SF, UCLA)

Bit of a tweener, but can play both positions. 

22. Bulls: Delon Wright (PG, Utah)

Bulls have had great success out of backup point guards, would be a good landing spot for Wright.

23. Blazers: Montrezl Harrell (PF, Louiseville)

Uncertainty around Aldridge makes them go big with this pick.

24. Cavs: Rondae Hollis-Jefferson (SF, Arizona)

With Marion and Miller moving on, they could use a guy with a high motor at the wing spot that could help LBJ on the better offensive forward.

25. Grizz: Rashad Vaughn (SG, UNLV)

Grizz always need a shooter. Vaughn is young but would give them something different at the 2 spot.

26. Spurs: Robert Upshaw (C, Washington)

SA will have enough faith in their ability to control egos to give Upshaw a chance.

27. LA Lakers: Terry Rozier (PG, Louisville)

Gives them another ball handler and scorer in the backcourt.

28. Boston: Pat Connaughton (SG, Notre Dame)

Shooter and athlete, think he will find his way into a guaranteed contract.

29. Nets: Jarrell Martin (SF/PF, LSU)

30. GWS: Justin Anderson (SF, Virginia)


----------

